# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > مطبخ النواعم >  طريقة عمل عصير طبقات

## mylife079

الكمية تكفي: شخصين 

وقت التحضير: 15 دقيقة 

المقادير: 10ثمرات فراولة
2 ثمرة كيوي
ثمرة منجا
سكر
موزة
ماء مثلج 




التحضير: 1- ستحتاجين كؤوسا طويلة
2- يجهز عصير الفراولة كالمعتاد ويوضع بالثلاجة0 
3- يجهز عصير الكيوي بخلط الكيوي بعد تقشيره مع الماء والسكر. 
4- يجهز عصير المنجا ويبرد. 
5- تصب اول طبقة في الكاس من عصير المنجا لأنه اكثر كثافة ثم عصير الكيوي يصب بملعقة وبحذر حتى لايختلط مع المنجا ثم أخيرا عصير الفراولة وبنفس الطريقة. 
ثم يقدم مزينا بشريحة من الكيوي.


ملاحظات: يمكن استبدال الكيوي بعصير الموز بالقشطة

----------


## المالك الحزين

شكرا ماي لايف079

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

[align=center] 
اغلبك ماي لايف

ممكن صوره 

لاني مره بفندق شربت كوكتيل مش طبيعي خمس الوان مش مختلطين 

بدي اعرف هو نفسه...

لاني حاولت اعرف كيف الطريقه ما عرفت ...
[/align]

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]على فكرة احنا عرضنا على دموع انها تصير بمطبخ نوال العالم بس رفضت



ما فيه اي مشكلة العرض يحول الك اذا بدك[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mylife079



----------


## mylife079

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mylife079



----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

شكراااااااااااا ماي لايف 

مش هوووووووو

هداك بكون خمس طيقات شفافه مع اللوان مش طبيعيه 

يعني اخضر واصفر وهيك ....

----------


## ابو عوده

الله الله على العصير 
يسلموووو ماي لايف :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mylife079

شكرا للجميع على المرور

----------


## منيرة الظلام

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## mylife079

*شكرًا على المرور*

----------


## بياض الثلج

ييييييييييييييي شو جاي ع بالي هالعصير من معصرة جاردن بالدوحة بشارع خليفة

يعني لازم تذكرنا فيه  :SnipeR (88): 

انا سمعت انه ممكن بين الطبقات يحطوا ثلج مفتفت عشان ما يختلطوا ....


يسلموووووووووووووووووواااا :Eh S(7):

----------


## mylife079

*شكراً للجميع على المرور*

----------

